
Google+ Photos Replaces Picasa Web in the Navigation Bar - Garbage
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2011/10/google-photos-replaces-picasa-web-in.html
======
supercopter
And Reader as been replaced by Sites in the Nav bar.

